# Pax with Pox



## HudsonDriver4Hire (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!

I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.

Now I'm home in bed, battling an upper respiratory infection that's kicking my @$$, and ranting on this forum. 

Don't hesitate to spray Lysol into the air and open the windows on these nasty pax. I don't care how cold it is outside. Drive safe and stay warm out there guys!


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

today a guy got into my car for a 20 Min ride. it took about 30 seconds after I started the ride to realize he wreaked of horrible cigarette stink. I opened the front left and right windows all the way - but put the heat on blast. I think he knew why I did it because he didn't say a word.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Dropped off a waitress at Applebee's. She was goddamn typhoid Mary. I am waiting for my dose of the plague.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


Same happened to me buddy..


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

dont pick up sick people... avoid hospitals and dr's offices, unless I call em first, if they sound congested or sick, or don't answer, go park until they cancel.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


No way around pax not getting you sick.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Keep sanitizer wipes in the car too. Lysol, for sure. 

2 Pax, different rides. Had a nasty pax, coughing bad... I offered tissues both times.

Checked next day on in light... looked like One of the filthy pax had left mucus on the back of seat behind me. Not sure if from nose or mouth cough. Just nasty... Not a lot but enough to annoy. I Didn't know which to blame it on, so I just cleaned and moved on. 

I try to check floor/seat after each trip, but not directly behind me.


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ozium. After every ride.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Another good reason to get a taxi partition


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


I think that being exposed to small amounts of pax' coughed-up and sneezed-out airborne sputum acts as an inoculator. I haven't had a cold or flu in the three years since I started rideshare.



Ardery said:


> today a guy got into my car for a 20 Min ride. it took about 30 seconds after I started the ride to realize he wreaked of horrible cigarette stink. I opened the front left and right windows all the way - but put the heat on blast. I think he knew why I did it because he didn't day a word.


I don't pick up freshly-smoked pax. They stink too much.


----------



## DriverNini (Aug 26, 2017)

As us in the nursing community would say, wash your hands! Hand hygiene is really the best way to prevent getting sick. There is no sure way to know how/when one gets sick as the incubation period for both the common cold and the flu is 2-4 days. Something to keep in mind. But no doubt sick pax are indeed nasty little creatures  Now, if your pax has TB then _nothing_ will save you from that airborne hell. Good luck this season thou


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Hand sanitizer in the car, easy for everyone to reach will help, too.


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

Exit67 said:


> Ozium. After every ride.


Ozium does not kill germs. It's like putting out the fire at Chernobyl; yeah the fire is gone, but the radiation is still there.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriverNini said:


> Now, if your pax has TB then _nothing_ will save you from that airborne hell. Good luck this season thou


If you're a nurse then you should know that TB is not easily transmitted by a few coughs or sneezes. If it was as easily transmitted as the common cold then humankind would have become extinct thousands of years ago.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

PorkRollUberAndCheese said:


> Ozium does not kill germs. It's like putting out the fire at Chernobyl; yeah the fire is gone, but the radiation is still there.


Actually, it does. That's what it was developed for, to be used in medical facilities.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

That is correct Ozium does kill germs. It was developed to be used in hospitals and healthcare facilities. Killing odor is the cherry on top.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

I've never had chicken pox, and don't plan on getting it in my 40's. I saw how it destroyed one of my friend's skin. His face is gravel now. If a mother with a poxed out kid tried getting in my car I'd lock the doors and leave them in a cloud of tire rubber.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

doggerel said:


> I've never had chicken pox, and don't plan on getting it in my 40's. I saw how it destroyed one of my friend's skin. His face is gravel now. If a mother with a poxed out kid tried getting in my car I'd lock the doors and leave them in a cloud of tire rubber.


Why not just get vaccinated?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

doggerel said:


> I've never had chicken pox, and don't plan on getting it in my 40's. I saw how it destroyed one of my friend's skin. His face is gravel now. If a mother with a poxed out kid tried getting in my car I'd lock the doors and leave them in a cloud of tire rubber.


I had it when I was 23. The same year the vaccination was introduced. 

It was pretty horrific getting it as an adult. Definitely get vaccinated.


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Actually, it does. That's what it was developed for, to be used in medical facilities.


Well, today I learned. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## DriverNini (Aug 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If you're a nurse then you should know that TB is not easily transmitted by a few coughs or sneezes. If it was as easily transmitted as the common cold then humankind would have become extinct thousands of years ago.


Well actually TB is highly contageous and is indeed *airborne* which means that...

1. The patient is immediately put in isolation

2. They are exclusively put in a *negative pressure room* which does not circulate the air throughout the entire facility because if it does then maaaany people in that hospital will become infected *especially the immunocompromised*

3. Us as healthcare providers *only* enter a room with a full *airborne precaution gear* (called PPE) which includes:
*a) N-95 mask
b) Gown
c) Gloves
d) Goggles/Face-shield
*
4. Upom exiting, we take everything off inside the room

5. *Nothing in the room gets reused. *That includes blood pressure cuffs, thermometers, O2Sat monitors etc.

Additionally, everyone in the immediate family/household also gets quarantined and assessed for an active infection. Also, the infected person's pre-hospitalitation whereabouts are scrcuscrutinized intensely especially in events where the contagious person is homeless.
*
I just gave you a Med Surg lesson on TB infection control  You're welcome!*


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Im just going to start driving in a full body condom! You guys need to stop, you're making me not want to drive.


----------



## DriverNini (Aug 26, 2017)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> Im just going to start driving in a full body condom! You guys need to stop, you're making me not want to drive.


Lol it's not that bad, just practice hand hygene and don't touch your face. Oh and say a little prayer


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Good night honey, I'm going to go drive for a few hours as soon as i get dressed!


----------



## DriverNini (Aug 26, 2017)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> Good night honey, I'm going to go drive for a few hours as soon as i get dressed!
> View attachment 186586


 I gotta show this to all my nursing chicas


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriverNini said:


> Well actually TB is highly contageous and is indeed *airborne* which means that...
> 
> 1. The patient is immediately put in isolation
> 
> ...


Right; those who come into _regular_ contact with a TB-infected person are at higher risk. Family members, co-workers, health care providers etc, hence the need to take preventive measures and find out whom the infected person has spent time with.

There is a link between (a) length of exposure to a TB-infected person and (b) the chance of acquiring TB infection. The longer the exposure, the greater the risk. The risk of being infected by giving one ride to an infected person is extremely low. TB is certainly much less contagious than the common cold or the flu - the proof of this is:

100% of the population has acquired a common cold before puberty. If TB was as contagious as the common cold then all of humankind would also have been infected with TB before puberty and, since the mortality rate of TB reached 95% in the centuries before antibiotics (it killed 95% of those infected), it would have wiped out the human race.

TB is a serious health problem, but there's no point in scaremongering and saying


> if your pax has TB then _nothing_ will save you from that airborne hell


That's just gross dramatic exaggeration of the risk.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

With some of the heavy breathing i have heard some pax doing in my back seat its a miracle that i haven't contracted any std's from them yet! I wouldn't sit in my back seat after a Saturday night of driving at the shore if you paid me! 
I blast my car with Lysol at the end of every night.


----------



## DriverNini (Aug 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Right; those who come into _regular_ contact with a TB-infected person are at higher risk. Family members, co-workers, health care providers etc, hence the need to take preventive measures and find out whom the infected person has spent time with.
> 
> There is a link between (a) length of exposure to a TB-infected person and (b) the chance of acquiring TB infection. The longer the exposure, the greater the risk. The risk of being infected by giving one ride to an infected person is extremely low. TB is certainly much less contagious than the common cold or the flu - the proof of this is:
> 
> ...


But my reply comment wasn't geared towards how much more prevelant the common cold is vs TB thou . I'm just simply saying that a pax with an active TB infection if highly contageous and you're at a greater risk, and _IT IS A HELL HOLE OF A DISEASE_! Lol kinda like when you have unprotected sex with a HIV+ partner. Since there is the obvious exchange of bodily fluids, *you are at a risk of infection but it doesn't always mean that you'll get infected, but the odds of acquiring an injection are stacked against you tenfold*. Take it as you want but airborne diseases are nothing to be played with and I would not compromise safty while performing my nursing care. Lol but this is not a nursing topic so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Quatro40 (Jul 29, 2016)

I always drive with the sunroof in the vent position, fan on at 3 o 4 directed at me and my feet, and the recirculate off to keep the fresh air coming in, they can sneeze, weeze but those particles are getting sucked right up the sunroof or the back pressure relief vents of the car. Keep positive airflow in your face.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


Germs from other people are good for the immune system. When you're over this illness, you'll have an immune system like a cockroach


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Dropped off a waitress at Applebee's. She was goddamn typhoid Mary. I am waiting for my dose of the plague.


I knew a guy who worked several fast food jobs at a time and regularly went to work honking sick. Put me off FF for a long while.



doggerel said:


> I've never had chicken pox, and don't plan on getting it in my 40's. I saw how it destroyed one of my friend's skin. His face is gravel now. If a mother with a poxed out kid tried getting in my car I'd lock the doors and leave them in a cloud of tire rubber.


That is why you never arrive with your doors unlocked. Roll the window down a bit, determine they're not sloppy drunk (and alone) and now, a kid with pox. A kid with pox and NO CHILD SEAT...



DriverNini said:


> Well actually TB is highly contageous and is indeed *airborne* which means that...
> 
> 1. The patient is immediately put in isolation
> 
> ...


Why am I suddenly depressed that a nurse is an Uber driver


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


You're really one unlucky person. In my many years of driving, I've encountered rudeness, but not of that sort.



Grahamcracker said:


> Germs from other people are good for the immune system. When you're over this illness, you'll have an immune system like a cockroach


I've been driving cabs since the 70s, I haven't had a shot since 1985, and 1980 was the last time I had the flu. I had a severe cold, only once, since then. I agree with you, but for those with week immune system, take it easy. But, you're right, I always tell people that germophobes are the ones with the weakest immune systems. that being said, it's rude not to cover your mouth when you are coughing, just sayin'.


----------



## DriverNini (Aug 26, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Why am I suddenly depressed that a nurse is an Uber driver


LOL, nursing student actually. I sit for my boards in a few months *fingers crossed* but I also hold few other licenses and certificates and have been in health care 8+ years. Uber is what pays the bills right now. Post graduation is a different story.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Exit67 said:


> Ozium. After every ride.


Ok.....with all the chemicals, I guess cancer is better.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Yep.....dont you love it when your pax start coughing and says, "Man I think I'm coming down with something."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> Yep.....dont you love it when your pax start coughing and says, "Man I think I'm coming down with something."


Pool pax: "Man I think I'm coming down with something."
Driver: "Good!"


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Actually, it does. That's what it was developed for, to be used in medical facilities.


Dang! Learned something new! Thank you for this!!! I use Ozium, but coughers really freak me out..even though I hardly ever get sick, Id like to keep it that way and not have someones cough stuffs lounging around in the car with me. I often spray Ozium cause its all I have, but have been meaning to get some Lysol too. Now I know! I'll still get Lysol wipes for the doors handles though...sick people creep me out maaaan.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


Lol you must have some kind of special powers to be able to determine a disease carrier who is contagious and that they purposefully gave it to you. Are you sure you're not a mutant? If you have this special ability you need to contact NASA and SHIELD to see how your powers can benefit mankind.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Why not just get vaccinated?


My GP gave very convincing talk on why I should get a flu shot this year. I never had one before and never really got sick, but since he knew I was driving and would be around so many strangers I went along and got one...


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Pretty much all one can do here is dope up on vitamins C and D and keep up to date on vaccinations - the annual influenza vaccine goes a long ways here to help prevent one from getting sick from wintertime ailments.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

Exit67 said:


> Ozium. After every ride.


Ozium is strong. Makes me cough.


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

Petitioning drivers already suggest we administer Narcan to addicts. Maybe we can get discounts on a Rite Aid franchise, and just be a mobile pharmacy. Some already think we should be a mobile Betty Ford. 10.00 flu vaccines for any ride over 20 minutes! Knowing Uber's pay schedule, we might get .60 cents of that.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I think this guy would make me think twice about picking him up. The driver got terminated by uber for denying service but he should of texted the driver first to let the driver know that he is not contagious or a bio risk. Driver aren't medical professional that would know that this guy doesn't pose them any danger. Most prople would be a little freaked out over his appearance. I hope I would over look it and give him the ride but I can't be sure.

http://abc13.com/society/uber-bans-driver-who-cancelled-ride-for-man-with-genetic-disorder/2804234/


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


I hope you one starred them!



Cableguynoe said:


> Pool pax: "Man I think I'm coming down with something."
> Driver: "Good!"


You want to co write a gruesome story, It's about an Uber driver(Dexter/) that lets Junkies die, hooks them up to a machine and sells the viable organs.



Cndragon said:


> Dang! Learned something new! Thank you for this!!! I use Ozium, but coughers really freak me out..even though I hardly ever get sick, Id like to keep it that way and not have someones cough stuffs lounging around in the car with me. I often spray Ozium cause its all I have, but have been meaning to get some Lysol too. Now I know! I'll still get Lysol wipes for the doors handles though...sick people creep me out maaaan.


I use windex on the dash and headrests door inserts after any sneezy rides.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

A and D? While research has shown those who are deficient in D would benefit from and intake of D, am confused how A would be of any benefit, perhaps you meant C?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


Yep people who don't cover their mouths disgust me.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Ski Free said:


> A and D? While research has shown those who are deficient in D would benefit from and intake of D, am confused how A would be of any benefit, perhaps you meant C?


Whoops yes I meant ascorbic acid which would indeed be Vitamin C. Lol. I was thinking "ascorbic" and typed A inadvertently.

So vaccine list for rideshare drivers:

Seasonal Influenza 
PCV13 - Pneumonococcol Vaccine
DPT/Tdap boosters 
Hepatitis A + B <- Everyone needs this one - leading cause for liver transplants in the U.S. and cities like San Diego are having an outbreak.
BCG/TB Tuberculosis Vaccine 
Any others?


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

This is my only car so I have to wipe down the handles constantly because of my kids and passenger’s alike. That and my phone. Phone are the dirtiest, especially when we’re always at the pumps refueling.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been driving cabs since the 70s, I haven't had a shot since 1985, and 1980 was the last time I had the flu. I had a severe cold, only once, since then. I agree with you, but for those with week immune system, take it easy. But, you're right, I always tell people that germophobes are the ones with the weakest immune systems. that being said, it's rude not to cover your mouth when you are coughing, just sayin'.


Only 3 years of driving myself, but I can directly attribute anything I've caught to my roomie. I've had plenty of sick pax, never picked up anything from them.

My roomie on the other hand picks this stuff up all the time from sick coworkers at his office job. He usually doesn't recover very fast and, on the occasions when he goes into full disease mode, I eventually get it as well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverNini said:


> As us in the nursing community would say, wash your hands! Hand hygene is really the best way to prevent getting sick. There is no sure way to know how/when one gets sick as the incubation period for both the common cold and the flu is 2-4 days. Something to keep in mind. But no doubt sick pax are indeed nasty little creatures  Now, if your pax has TB then _nothing_ will save you from that airborne hell. Good luck this season thou


I Used to date an I C.U.-R.N.
Her work shoes stayed AT work.
She had a pair to wear from work to her front porch.
These shoes never entered her house.EVER.
THEN she would head to laundry room and strip down over washing machine.
Off to shower after.



Fauxknight said:


> Only 3 years of driving myself, but I can directly attribute anything I've caught to my roomie. I've had plenty of sick pax, never picked up anything from them.
> 
> My roomie on the other hand picks this stuff up all the time from sick coworkers at his office job. He usually doesn't recover very fast and, on the occasions when he goes into full disease mode, I eventually get it as well.


Bet your room mate had tonsils removed.


----------



## DriverNini (Aug 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I Used to date an I C.U.-R.N.
> Her work shoes stayed AT work.
> She had a pair to wear from work to her front porch.
> These shoes never entered her house.EVER.
> ...


OMG yesss!! I'm a nursing student but at rotations I actually keep mine in a clear plastic Rubbermaid container in my trunk along with lysol spray. Also strip at my back door where I keep a hamper just for scrubs, then I enter my house and off to the shower. The dirtiest place in a hospital/healthcare facility is the floor and the sink. I pity those mothers that allow their babies to crawl all over hospital floors


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverNini said:


> OMG yesss!! I'm a nursing student but at rotations I actually keep mine in a clear plastic Rubbermaid container in my trunk along with lysol spray. Also strip at my back door where I keep a hamper just for scrubs, then I enter my house and off to the shower. The dirtiest place in a hospital/healthcare facility is the floor and the sink. I pity those mothers that allow their babies to crawl all over hospital floors


Like your profile pic . . .7:00,7:05,7:10 . . .

The hospital cleaning agents are strong enough to sterilize women( just from working around them) . . . yet the germs become immune . . . you Dont want them in your house.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Vitamin C in heavy 1000-3000 mg doses every day.

And, when a sick passenger gets in your car, hacking and coughing...breath only through your nose.

http://www.healthsalon.com/colds/

*Avoiding and Beating Colds and Flu's*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Vitamin C in heavy 1000-3000 mg doses every day.
> 
> And, when a sick passenger gets in your car, hacking and coughing...breath only through your nose.
> 
> ...


Just be careful.
The acid in the cheaply produced vitamin c source Eats tooth enamel.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


That's what the flu shot is for, my friend.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 100% of the population has acquired a common cold before puberty. If TB was as contagious as the common cold then all of humankind would also have been infected with TB before puberty and, since the mortality rate of TB reached 95% in the centuries before antibiotics (it killed 95% of those infected), it would have wiped out the human race.


I thought we were immunized to TB


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> I thought we were immunized to TB


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Same happened to me buddy..


I kick tobacco stinkbombs out.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

5000mg's of vitamin C at the very first on set of feeling. It takes that much to keep the blood acidic enough so the virus can not live.

Been doing this 1995. I never take over the counter pharma stuff. It's nothing more than a Band Aid and provides no real cure and your cold will still run it's course. Ever notice that ?

Ginger Ale or 7 Up. No sprite. Sprite does not have the ingredient to help with Nausea.



Yam Digger said:


> That's what the flu shot is for, my friend.


If you trust them.

Ever heard of the strain going around that is not the one the shot is for ?

Where are all the ads for flu shots this year. ? Hmm... Oh ya. Trump has got the media looking else where. See how its done my friends.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DriverNini said:


> Lol it's not that bad, just practice hand hygene and don't touch your face.


How does hand washing protect me from the paxhole who just showered snot into my face?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DriverNini said:


> LOL, nursing student actually. I sit for my boards in a few months *fingers crossed* but I also hold few other licenses and certificates and have been in health care 8+ years. Uber is what pays the bills right now. Post graduation is a different story.


Good luck!! My best friend is a nurse.

You sound like you already know your stuff!


----------



## DriverNini (Aug 26, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Good luck!! My best friend is a nurse.
> 
> You sound like you already know your stuff!


Thank you!! Tell her she's awsome 



Uber's Guber said:


> How does hand washing protect me from the paxhole who just showered snot into my face?


LOL well yeah I don't think anything will help you in that instance... But my statement was moreso for general practice. I've never had any of my patients cough up snot straight up in my face, neither anyone outside of the healthcare setting too (except my kiddo of course). By practicing good hand hygene you cut down the instances of acquiring most nasty bugs. You have to break down the *chain of infection* some how, whether you're the reservoir or the susceptible host, by washing your hands and not touching your face (mucous membranes) you prevent and that is what's most important here. Using alcohol based hand sanitizer also drastically helps but you must remember to rub the ish out of your hands and let it air dry. Fun fact: Surprisingly, healthcare professionals can use hand sanitizer instead of washing their hands *between 10 patients*. I think thats freaking disgusting! But that's what the CDC thinks is acceptable so hey! Hope this helps


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> If you trust them.
> 
> Ever heard of the strain going around that is not the one the shot is for ?.


I'm also a school-bus driver. Whenever I don't get the flu shot, I'm guaranteed to get whatever sickness my pax come on the bus with.

A police officer goes on patrol with a bulletproof vest on. He can still get shot with a bullet to the head or legs, but that's no reason for him not to put the vest on. This year has seen a number of different strains going around, and you're correct in saying the shot may not have all of them. But that's not a good excuse to throw caution to the wind.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Ski Free said:


> A and D? While research has shown those who are deficient in D would benefit from and intake of D, am confused how A would be of any benefit, perhaps you meant C?


A lot of people on here need more D. Cause there's plenty of A's and a few C's.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Yam Digger said:


> That's what the flu shot is for, my friend.


the flu shot, especially 2017, is the worst vaccine made, it's practically useless.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


Your parents didn't vaccinate?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


carry a surgical mask..they are free at the doctor's office or go to the local ER they have a box in the waiting room..takes 2 seconds to put it on.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

I use to work on rare book and wonder if the Black Death could live in these old book


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I've had a few sick passengers, thankfully I didn't get whatever they had. You do know that alot of people are taking Uber / Lyft to the hospital?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Avoid all pax with flesh eating bacteria as it is somewhat contagious. I’m not sure how you would screen for that short of avoiding hospital pickups.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Avoid all pax with flesh eating bacteria as it is somewhat contagious. I'm not sure how you would screen for that short of avoiding hospital pickups.


....and ringworm.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thank you to all you brainless, inconsiderate, disease-infested pax who sneeze and cough into the air in my car! Yo mama didn't raise you right!!
> 
> I guess I didn't crack open the windows fast enough the other night when these 2 separate pax had sneezing and coughing fits without covering their mouths, or doing it into their elbow, scarf, coat, etc.
> 
> ...


Typical Uber passengers


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Picked up some yackers at SFO, they just landed from Hong Kong and coughed and sneezed all the way to the city. I knew this would be my doom, one week and I've been sick ever since. Ugh


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

I love doing uber eats when I feel ill. Spread the "happiness" around. I wouldn't do that to pax but uber eats customers deserve the same fate the old lady from Ace Ventura wished on Dan Marino.


----------



## WalkingDead (Nov 21, 2017)

Exit67 said:


> Ozium. After every ride.


That's what I use! Have you tried the vanilla scented Ozium yet? That stuff works great.

For all of those who are wondering where to buy Ozium, you can buy it at Walgreen's.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

not just the passengers ride sick but also the drivers. I once rode with a driver with a big red nose who was sniffling all the time. I nicknamed him Typhoid Barry, but I was really disgusted.

I complained about him to Uber. Hopefully they kept him from contaminating more people!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> not just the passengers ride sick but also the drivers. I once rode with a driver with a big red nose who was sniffling all the time. I nicknamed him Typhoid Barry, but I was really disgusted.
> 
> I complained about him to Uber. Hopefully they kept him from contaminating more people!


Yeah maybe they promoted him and he became an uber shill.


----------



## Magnum P. I. (Dec 1, 2017)

I make out with all my pax before giving them a ride. Just how I roll.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Magnum P. I. said:


> I make out with all my pax before giving them a ride. Just how I roll.


Service dogs too?


----------



## Magnum P. I. (Dec 1, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Service dogs too?


You bet. If I get sick, no ride.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Magnum P. I. said:


> You bet. If I get sick, no ride.


I think you have to be bitten to get rabies.


----------

